# License plate flashing detail. LOL



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

I saw this on a mobile home a few days ago. There are two Florida plates together with a plastic cap. It appears to be some sort of flashing I think??

James FL


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard things were different in fla.,but that`s ridiculous


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen license plates to span gaps in the wood substrate, but never that. Although I have seen similiar details, just not with license plates.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Is that there one of them fancy double-wides?

Looks like typical trailer community DIY work.

Ed


----------



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

1967 single wide. insurance company wanted a "roof cert. form".

James


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

I Just *Knew* it would be a trailer home.

Ed


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kinds cool looking. I've seen worse.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

What were they thinking? 
I've seen a aluminium pie plate used as flashing where a tile roof met a flat roof that was hgher than the gutter on the tile side.
Also a licence plate used to cover a broken tile on the same roof. No pics unfortunately.


----------



## stevenee (May 8, 2010)

Thats not so bad.
My nieghbor needed a new shingle roof, so I had his sons go around town and collect stop signs. Installed sweet and gave him a lifetime warranty. Can't wait to see it again, when/if I get out.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's one similar to what I described in my last post. I just HAD to take these pics before I took the tiles off. Inside the roof wasn't much better.:laughing:
The house is being demolished so I spent today salvaging the tiles.


----------

